# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Bán cây thước điện tử....

## narut

SR anh mod vì em ko thể post vô muc cần bán dc vì em là thành viên mới. Nếu có thể anh chuyển qua mục cần bán dùm em ạ. Em đội ơn anh mod nhiều.

Số là thấy các anh các chị các chú các bác làm máy cnc hay quá mà em lại bắc đầu khoái CNc nên quết tâm là làm 1 cái cnc đầu tay. Nay em bán cây thước Cặp điện tử loại 200mm 0.001 của mitutoyo. Cây này em mua cũng lâu rồi nhưng rẩt ít dùng( cưng như cưng trứng). THƯớc ko có ke sáng nha ae. Bao test 69 kiểu. Nay ra đi với giá 1T4

Lưu ý là EM ko cần bán gấp. Các bác trả giá thì trả có chừng mực. đâu phải đồ ôi thiêu đâu mà trả 1/2 giá.( sr vì hôm trước em bán cây du xích có mấy bác trả có 1/2 giá = giá đồ nhái). 

SDT 01647107201 bác nào nhiệt tình em fix nhiệt tình nha

----------

thegioicuadanong

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Hàng đẹp, tiếc là hết đạn mất rồi ko thì xúc ngay cho bác

----------


## CNC PRO

Tôi không rỏ lý do tại sao bạn không tạo được chủ đề trong khu vực mua bán được. Tuy nhiên:
1. Bài viết đầu tiên của bạn trong mục mua bán có từ ngày 19-05 xem ở đây. Vậy: bạn đã có thể đủ điều kiện để tạo chủ đề mới trong khu vực quy định hoặc bài viết của bạn được MOD di chuyển vào (tức đã vi phạm nội quy).
2. Nội quy đã được thông qua thì phải được thi hành. Tức nếu bạn không đủ quyền để tạo chủ đề ở khu vực Mua bán tức bạn chưa được phép, và tuyệt đối không được phép vi phạm dưới bất kì lý do nào.

Kết luận: vi phạm nội quy diễn đàn. Cảnh cáo khoá thành viên 03 ngày.

----------


## toanho

Đã gọi và xác nhận với bác chủ roài, chiều nay ghé lấy.

----------


## hoctap256

du xích mấy tiền nhỉ :3

----------


## Tienphaybao

Dạ em xin lỗi anh mod.

----------


## Tienphaybao

Thước vẫn còn nhé. Do bị bể gạch. Fix nhiệt tình cho a nào đẹp trai

----------


## daomanh_hung

Tiếc là cây thước cơ ko còn :v e thích cơ hơn điện

----------


## Ga con

Bác có cây nào 300mm bán không, cũ cũ thôi chứ mới em ngộp thở chết :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------


## narut

Mới ra tù Sau 3 ngày. Mừng quá 😁

----------


## narut

Fix nhiệt tình cho a nào đẹp trai

----------


## narut

cclosesssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

